# No PooP for Two Days



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

Quoki didnt poop for 2 days and am worried  am on raw food (beef) recently i didnt give her bone that could make her poop hard in fact i give her organ (as per her raw feed routine) this morning which i though would make her a bit easier to poop. The last time she poop-ed there's nothing suspicious about her poop, it was all normal. And she farted soooooo ^&%&^%$^%$%^$  . Need Help please.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmmm... a friend of mine had this happen with her dog recently (not feeding raw though) and the culprit was some bark that she ate. Eventually they had to give her a laxative from the vet, which was their last option before surgery. 

Could your chi have gotten into anything that could cause a blockage? Rawhide or anything? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I do know that pup that are fed exclusively raw, have less "waste" there is less bulk in the diet. Many report that they have one stool per day. Is he drinking and urinating as he usually does ? Is it possible that he "went" poop somewhere, like someone took him out and forgot to tell you or something ??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your chi this morning? Pumpkin would probably work if he is constipated. Let us know please!


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know either but you could give a lil karo syrup to help that is what my vet said just a lil on your finger


----------

